# Motion Sensor



## Rincon (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw in another thread a suggestion about using a motion sensor to turn a light in the hall on.  How does this work?  Similar to an exterior one?  I a second side entry to our basement that is rarely used, however the light switch is on the opsite side of the room from the exterior entrance.  Where you enter this room from inside the house?  THis would be really nice for me to have in this situation.  I am guessing that the motion sensor would tie into the light switch for power?
Thanks


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 10, 2008)

They have motion sensor light switches that replace the existing light switch.  This one is from Home Depot


----------



## kok328 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool.  I like learning something new everyday.  Today was a double bonus.  I was introduced to a GFIC outlet adapter.  It's a single use outlet w/test,reset buttons; that plugs into a normal single duplex to provide GFI protection.

Yea, I don't get out much ...


----------



## Rincon (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.  I will check them out today, but it may not work for me since the light switch is actually on the other side of a wall fro mthe exterior entrance.  Well since I haven't began to hang the new drywall there yet guess I could just flip the switch from one side of the wall to the other and take advantage of it that way.  Wonder what the angle spread is on the sensor?  Guess it will vary.  
Thanks pwhoolboom,  I will check it out.  I am sure it will help me by keeping me from running a a new light switch and wire to be next to the exterior door and installing 3-way.  I am not remodeling the side with the exterior door yet.


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 11, 2008)

A lot of the motion sensor light switches will pick up motion anywhere within a 180 degree area so they should work as long as you can see the switch when you walk in.


----------



## Rincon (Jun 11, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the info.


----------

